# zumo y jugo



## Reili

Jugo y Zumo, ¿realmente sinónimos? Una vez que en mi casa compramos jugo de naranja una persona como de 50 años dijo *"este jugo tiene mucho zumo"*  al preguntarle "¿cómo que tiene mucho zumo?" me contestó: *"sí, exprimieron mucho la naranja y tiene sabor al zumo de la cáscara"*. No se sí "zumo" será más adecuado para ese "jugo" amargo de la cáscara de los cítricos.


----------



## Tino_no

Así es, el jugo pues es el jugo que tienen los cítricos y que se les exprime, en cambio, el zumo, es el jugo de la cascara, nunca de ha pasado que intentas doblar una cáscara de una naranja y te cae zumo en los ojos? A mi sí.


----------



## belén

En España la palabra "jugo" no se usa para el líquido que se saca de la fruta, siempre se dice "zumo", yo pensé que eran sinónimos y que mayormente "jugo" se utilizaba en América mientras que "zumo" lo usábamos por este lado del charco. 
Aquí están las definiciones de la RAE, según las cuales, parece que las palabras tienen el mismo significado:



> zumo.
> (Quizá del ár. hisp. *zúm, este del ár. zūm, y este del gr. ζωμός).
> 1. m. Líquido de las hierbas, flores, frutas u otras cosas semejantes, que se saca exprimiéndolas o majándolas.
> 2. m. jugo (ǁ parte provechosa, útil y sustancial).


 


> jugo.
> (Del lat. sucus).
> 1. m. Zumo de las sustancias animales o vegetales sacado por presión, cocción o destilación.
> 2. m. Parte provechosa, útil y sustancial de cualquier cosa material o inmaterial.


 
De todas maneras, me parece súper interesante vuestra apreciación, ya que no tenía ni idea de que se hacía distinción entre los dos líquidos 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Lizajoy

Hola,

Pero se dice los "jugos" de la carne, no los "zumos", no es asi?

Me he hecho esta misma pregunta muchas veces y no doy con una explicacion acertada...

Un saludo,

Lizajoy


----------



## darth_r3ivaj

Bueno, depende a lo que te refieras, "jugo" suele emplearse para cuando te comes la carne, la huntas en el jugo, pero si te manchas, suele utilizarse más bien la palabra "grasa".

El "zumo" se emplea sólo con las frutas, por lo menos aquí en España, en Sudamérica no lo sé.


----------



## belén

Lizajoy said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Pero se dice los "jugos" de la carne, no los "zumos", no es asi?
> 
> Me he hecho esta misma pregunta muchas veces y no doy con una explicacion acertada...
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Lizajoy


 
Sorry...Hay más acepciones de jugo en la RAE como la que tú comentas de la carne, pero como estábamos hablando del caso concreto de la fruta, no las incluí en mi cita.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## toboto

belen said:
			
		

> Sorry...Hay más acepciones de jugo en la RAE como la que tú comentas de la carne, pero como estábamos hablando del caso concreto de la fruta, no las incluí en mi cita.
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 
Independientemente de lo que diga la RAE y de todas las opiniones, si tu pides un jugo de naranja en Ensenada (México), en San Salvador (El Salvador) o en Toledo (España) obtienes exactamente el mismo producto.

Toboto


----------



## Reili

Pensándolo un poco más, de la palabra jugo se derivan jugoso, jugosa y jugosidad, pero no conozco derivados de zumo. También la gran mayoria de las etiquetas en  los envases dicen "jugo" y no "zumo".


----------



## Cristmarsal

los jugos comercializados en España suelen estar etiquetados con la palabra zumo...
aunque yo no conozco más derivado que rezumar...


----------



## Reili

Gracias Cristmarsal, no recordaba esa palabra aunque ¿sería derivado de zumo?

REZUMAR
1. tr. Dicho de un sólido: Dejar pasar a través de sus poros o grietas gotas de *algún líquido*. La pared rezuma humedad. U. t. c. intr. El botijo rezuma. U. t. c. prnl. El cántaro se rezuma. 
 2. tr. Manifestar o dejar traslucir una cualidad o sentimiento. Sus ojos rezuman felicidad. 
 3. intr. Dicho de un líquido: Salir al exterior en gotas a través de los poros de un cuerpo. El sudor le rezumaba por la frente. U. t. c. prnl. El agua se rezuma por la cañería. 
 4. prnl. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Traslucirse y susurrarse.


----------



## Jazztronik

Pues yo soy de Valencia, España, y todo lo que sea el "jugo" de un fruto, se le llama "zumo".

"Jugo" es una palabra más general que "zumo". Por ejemplo, los "jugos gástricos". Es más como cualquier cosa fluida que sea aprovechable. "zumo" se usa básicamente en frutas o verduras.

O sea, que como yo lo entiendo y uso, todos los zumos son jugos, pero no todos los jugos son zumos.


----------



## kathilu

a ver, yo tengo entendido que zumo es de pura fruta y que el jugo implica la presencia de otro líquido, agua o quizás otro zumo de fruta.


----------



## Sidd

por añadir más leña a este animado fuego, consideremos que se puede decir

"Se le ha sacado mucho jugo a este asunto"

pero sonaría raro oir

"Se le ha sacado mucho zumo a este asunto"


----------



## Fernando

Al menos en Venezuela, no. Cuando estuve me ponían unos jugos buenísimos y no les añadían agua. Excepto por lo que ha dicho Reili zumo(Esp)=jugo(Am). Con el matiz e Jazztronic de que un español que no sea muy obtuso entenderá jugo, porque para nosotros incluye a los zumos.


----------



## Jazztronik

Fernando said:
			
		

> Con el matiz e Jazztronic de que un español que no sea muy obtuso entenderá jugo, porque para nosotros incluye a los zumos.


 
Bueno, tal vez en Valencia (la de España, no Venezuela) se use más jugo y hasta un obtuso sepa lo que es, porque en valenciano se usa la palabra 'suc' para el zumo, que proviene de 'jugo'.

Vamos, se usa mucho más zumo, pero jugo también lo he escuchado para referirse a líquidos que no son zumos.


----------



## chucho

En Yucatán, como en gran parte de AL, usamos "jugo" para referirnos a lo que se extrae de la fruta, y "zumo" a lo de la cáscara.

Un jugo de naranja, no es lo mismo que una Agua de naranja... ya que el jugo de naranja es solito jugo... 

Bueno al menos en donde vivo es de esta manera, y por lo visto en España se usa "zumo".


----------



## Lula Nieto

en Argentina solo decimos JUGO, es decir, la palabra zumo no se usa.
Si se que se usa en Brazil...


----------



## Aldy

Como dice Lula, en Argentina solo usamos la palabra JUGO. En realidad no tenía idea que significaban lo mismo! En fin...todos los días se aprende algo nuevo, no?


----------



## cacalos

En España es zumo, incluso en los envases del producto el rótulo es Zumo de ..... porque así lo impone la legislación. Yo creo que son sinónimos Jugo y Zumo, pero tratándose de frutas se emplea zumo. Pero jugo tiene además otros significados que no tienen nada que ver con ésto (en mi tierra se dice incluso "uyyy... qué jugo" o "¡¡qué jugoso¡" refiriéndose al tacto agradable de una prenda de ropa por ejemplo o a otra cosa agradable. Asimismo, una tortilla de patatas puede estar jugosa o no si el huevo está medio crudo o poco jugosa si el huevo está más cuajado  o hecho, pero a nadie se le ocurrirá decir que la comida está zumosa en vez de jugosa.


----------



## RLyeh

Aquí en la ciudad de México (y prácticamente todo el país) decimos "jugo de *x* fruta", "jugo de *x* verduras", y la pabra *zumo *hasta donde yo tengo entendido se utiliza *específicamente *para el líquido que desprenden de sus cáscaras (ese líquido medio espumoso).

Aunque al parecer en España *zumo *es *sinónimo *de *jugo* (para nosotros mexicanos), pero como dicen ellos, jugo se emplea más general y se sobreentiende que los zumos estan dentro de los jugos,... pero un zumo de naranja en España no es lo mismo que un zumo de naranja en México....

... ahora aquí el detalle, en una receta que indique la utilización de un "zumo de algo", habrá que buscar de qué país es la fuente (España, o Latinoamérica según sea el caso).

Y una pregunta más, Las traducciones de Inglés a Español de Wordreference... ¿me las regresa en español de España?,¿ o español latinoamericano?, ¿estan contemplados los dos?, lo digo porque en una receta (en Inglés) me pide usar *lime juice* (se entiende que es jugo de lima para mí), pero la traducción me dice que es zumo de lima.... y ahora estoy confundido.

Saludos.


----------



## Dandee

Hola:

Yo entiendo que zumo es lo que desprende un fruto cuando es exprimido,  contiene los trozitos de pulpa del fruto, o sea que no es solo líquido. El jugo es el zumo filtrado, es decir, es solamente el líquido.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## belén

Los diccionarios son de Espasa, editorial española. Por observaciones personales (hablo como forera y no como moderadora) he visto que aunque intentan abarcar los modismos de todos los países hispanohablantes, las traducciones suelen coincidir más con el español de España. Por ejemplo, lo que tú comentas del zumo de lima es evidentemente español de España.

También he mirado la definición de "juice" a secas y dice

Jugo (de carne)
Zumo (de frutas)

Lo que vuelve a coincidir con el español de España.

De todos modos, te fijarás tras hacer algunas búsquedas que, aparte de la definición de arriba, debajo te aparece una lista de expresiones o frases que contienen la palabra que has buscado. Estas listas no son de Espasa, sino que las han confeccionado traductores contratados por WordReference y están hechas por gente de todo el mundo hispanohablante, no necesariamente España, por lo que abarcan muchos más modismos de diferentes países.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Sólo por decir algo.  Yo entiendo que el zumo es el líquido de la corteza de los cítricos.  Jugo es el líquido del interior de la fruta.  Quiero recordar un poemita que dice más o menos: Ayer pasé por tu casa, me tiraste un limón, el zumo me dio en los ojos y el golpe en el corazón. Pero en España se dice zumo y así es.  Saludos, CARMEN


----------



## xymox

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> Pues yo soy de Valencia, España, y todo lo que sea el "jugo" de un fruto, se le llama "zumo".
> 
> "Jugo" es una palabra más general que "zumo". Por ejemplo, los "jugos gástricos". Es más como cualquier cosa fluida que sea aprovechable. "zumo" se usa básicamente en frutas o verduras.
> 
> O sea, que como yo lo entiendo y uso, todos los zumos son jugos, pero no todos los jugos son zumos.


 
También me he hecho la pregunto y creo que aquí tenemos la respuesta.

En cuanto a RLyeh y el *LIME JUICE*, creo que utilizando la lima con un extractor, se puede conseguir lo necesario para la receta. , ¿ o no?


----------



## aurilla

Los "jugos" son claros, exprimidos de los cítricos y, sí, las carnes, mientras que los zumos son de la pulpa triturada con agua, como los de la pera, mango, tamarindo, guanábana, parcha, etc.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Una señora que estudió español en España y casada con un peruano 
escribe en su página web., que fruit juice en el Perú se llama “jugo”.
Pero, bebí en una ciudad en la Selva peruana un zumo de toronja, si 
recuerdo bien.
 
Ella dice que en España, el zumo es de la carne.  Pero, hace unos pocos meses, compré unas cajas del zumo de melocotón, uva, y naranja de la  marca Don ???  hecha en España.
 
Creo que el zumo es mas denso que el jugo y contiene la pulpa de la fruta. Pero, this is only my guess. Por favor, aclarame la diferencia entre el jugo y el zumo. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## lforestier

Siempre he usado Jugo para decir "juice"


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Tienes razón la diferencia, al menos por estos lares, es la concentración. El zumo es todo el líquido que le puedes sacar a una fruta (a veces con la pulpa incluída o hasta las semillas), mientras que el jugo generalmente ya lleva además del zumo, agua y azúcar (como el jugo de piña, por ejemplo).

Saludos,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Jaén

Yo sé que es jugo en América y zumo en España. Ya el 'jugo' más denso, con la pulpa de la fruta, es 'néctar'.

Entonces por ejemplo, puedes extraerle jugo a la naranja, la uva, o la piña (ananás), pero a la pera, manzana y durazno (melocotón) le extraes el néctar, pues no son tan suculentas como las primeras que mencioné.

toronja = grapefruit

Saludos!


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Veamos el DRAE...
*
Zumo
1.* m. Líquido de las hierbas, flores, frutas u otras cosas semejantes, que se saca exprimiéndolas o majándolas.

*Jugo*
* 1.* m. Zumo de las sustancias animales o vegetales sacado por presión, cocción o destilación.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

*De todas maneras, acá en Argentina usamos "Jugo" para "Juice".

ほかに質問あったら言ってね。
でーは。

Saludos!
Santi · サンティ


----------



## Perrito

Ok, 
   So, I'm aware that most generally zumo is used in Spain to mean juice and jugo in Latin America to mean juice.  My question is: given that jugoso means juicy, what is used in Spain?  Is jugoso also used?  Or is there such a word as: zumoso or some other word?  Thank you!!
                                -Greg


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola Perrito,

Los argentinos dirian " La carne de Argentina es jugosa y no carnosa  

Creo que no hay zumo que es sumoso。

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ORL

Zumo en Argentina es el jugo de una fruta, pero incluyendo la pulpa, digamos que es un jugo sin fitrar.
Jugo es solamente la parte líquida de la fruta, una vez filtrada la pulpa del zumo original.

La carne se suele decir que es "jugosa" porque se la come a punto medio y no sobrecocida al punto de quedar seca. Pero no diríamos que la carne no es carnosa, tampoco diríamos lo contrario, ya que sería una redundancia.

Efectivamente se puede usar la palabra "zumoso", zumoso es lo que tiene zumo. Pero qué es lo que dicen en Espana, mejor que lo diga algún espanol.
Saludos!


----------



## HyphenSpider

In Spain you can also say "*La carne está jugosa*". 

Although the adjective *"zumoso"* does exist, I have *NEVER *heard it before. Actually, I don't even know when it's used  .

So yeah, if both words mean the same, use *jugoso*.

Cheers!


----------



## pickypuck

Refiriéndose a la carne por aquí decimos "jugoso". Zumoso puedes decirlo para referirte a las naranjas por ejemplo, si las quieres específicamente para hacer zumo y no para comértelas, aunque yo creo que la gente normalmente le dice al frutero "deme dos kilos de naranjas para zumo" y no "naranjas zumosas". De todas formas la palabra viene en el diccionario y puede ser que haya gente que lo diga así.

Por otro lado el jugo latinoamericano es el zumo por estos lares. Si tiene pulpa, pues es zumo con pulpa y si le echas azúcares y agua, obtienes el néctar, que por tanto tiene menor calidad, aunque su nombre nos haga pensar todo lo contrario.

¡Olé!


----------



## Encolpius

jugo de naranja
zumo de naranja

Is there any difference? (Spain, America, formal, etc.)
Thank you.


----------



## Mate

Encolpius said:


> jugo de naranja
> zumo de naranja
> 
> Is there any difference? (Spain, America, formal, etc.)
> Thank you.


Not here (Arg) but we use the expression "jugo" and Spaniards prefer to say "zumo".


----------



## Akasha

Mateamargo said:


> Not here (Arg) but we use the expression "jugo" and Spaniards prefer to say "zumo".


 
Yes, you are right, we would't use jugo, we say "zumo"


----------



## Bilma

In Mexico we use jugo.


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que en España "jugo" se refiere más a los jugos de carnes, etc.... como el francés "au jus".


----------



## natasha2000

Soy Yo said:


> Creo que en España "jugo" se refiere más a los jugos de carnes, etc.... como el francés "au jus".


 
.... o jugos corporales....


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

*Zumo* is pure fruit, but _*jugo*_ may have water sometimes.

Greetings,


----------



## Mate

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Zumo* is pure fruit, but _*jugo*_ may have water sometimes.
> 
> Greetings,


Parece que las dos palabras quieren decir lo mismo. Mira lo que opinó Belén: click here


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Supongo que nos podrían ser provechosos los comentarios de foreros que conozcan de términos culinarios. Puede que sean sinónimos, no lo sé, pero me sigue pareciendo que hay una ligera diferencia. Quizá el detalle esté en el agua, no me imagino un zumo de naranjas con agua.


----------



## borgonyon

Lo curioso es que, en mi terruño mexicano [no en México en general] usamos zumo para referirnos a ese aerosol que sale cuando uno exprime la cáscara de un cítrico.


----------



## mjail

según veo yo, en España, cualquier cosa envasada no es jugo, sino zumo. Se podría entender pero no es lo correcto.

En vegetales: coges el vegetal, le extraes el zumo (o jugo, da lo mismo), y cuando lo tienes en un vaso o bote se le denomina zumo.

En el resto de comida: se le aplica jugo, por ejemplo al líquido que suelta un filete poco hecho al apretar con un tenedor, o a una tortilla, pero si es el agua de cocer un alimento, no es jugo, sino caldo.

Luego, con un sentido más general, jugo se usa con la expresión "sacar el jugo", relacionado con aprovechar algo al máximo, como se podría usar "exprimir".


----------



## AlexXander

When I do not want the risk (traveler's diarhorrea) of added water, can I be sure of getting ONLY pure juice (with or without pulp/sugar) if I ask for "Zumo" ? Does this work in SA and Spain?


----------



## polli

Hi:
In Argentina you should ask for *jugo exprimido (de naranja, pomelo, etc. = orange, grapefurit, etc)*


----------



## alexacohen

In Spain: "zumo de naranja/limón/pomelo/etc. natural".


----------



## Sandra7

In Spain we would say " zumo natural".
The word "jugo" is common in South America.


----------



## AlexXander

Mucho gracias todo.


----------



## Lonipooh

RLyeh said:


> Aquí en la ciudad de México (y prácticamente todo el país) decimos "jugo de *x* fruta", "jugo de *x* verduras", y la pabra *zumo *hasta donde yo tengo entendido se utiliza *específicamente *para el líquido que desprenden de sus cáscaras (ese líquido medio espumoso).
> 
> Aunque al parecer en España *zumo *es *sinónimo *de *jugo* (para nosotros mexicanos), pero como dicen ellos, jugo se emplea más general y se sobreentiende que los zumos estan dentro de los jugos,... pero un zumo de naranja en España no es lo mismo que un zumo de naranja en México....
> 
> ... ahora aquí el detalle, en una receta que indique la utilización de un "zumo de algo", habrá que buscar de qué país es la fuente (España, o Latinoamérica según sea el caso).
> 
> Y una pregunta más, Las traducciones de Inglés a Español de Wordreference... ¿me las regresa en español de España?,¿ o español latinoamericano?, ¿estan contemplados los dos?, lo digo porque en una receta (en Inglés) me pide usar *lime juice* (se entiende que es jugo de lima para mí), pero la traducción me dice que es zumo de lima.... y ahora estoy confundido.
> 
> Saludos.


 
RLyeh,

Dice que en Mexico, el zumo es el liquido que se desprende de la cascara de la fruta. Si en ingles la receta pide usar "lime juice", quiere decir "jugo de lima" como usted lo conoce, no el zumo. Si pidiera lo de la cascara, entonces se emplearia la palabra "zest" en ingles y no "juice".


----------



## ORL

Bueno, no hay un español latinoamericano que englobe a todo el subcontinente, entre países hay muchas diferencias. 
En Argentina en general se usa el término jugo, aun en los casos en que ese jugo contenga pulpa, que eso al fin y al cabo es un zumo. Si se utiliza el término zumo para lo que solamente es jugo (sin pulpa) tampoco se está haciendo honor a la verdad.


----------



## _julinha

Estudié en España, y se suele decir zumo...
pero este tío vive en madrid (según la página), y utiliza las dos palabras: jugo para el que sale directo de la fruta, y zumo para el jugo + água

Zumo o batido, ¿qué forma de consumir fruta es la mejor?


----------



## Alpispa

En las Islas Canarias occidentales se habla de jugo de naranja, jugo de tomate...


----------



## lauranazario

Sandra7 said:


> In Spain we would say " zumo natural".
> The word "jugo" is common in South America.


And in the Caribbean as well.. we say: jugo de manzana, jugo de guayaba, etc.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Rodal

En Chile jugo es cualquier tipo de bebida azucarada.
El zumo es el concentrado, el nectar de la fruta para hacer jugo.

Dos cosas muy distintas.


----------



## Europadia

Acabo de leer vuestra discusión y sigo sin saber cómo llamáis en España el líquido que se exprime de tomates ;-) ¿*Zumo de tomate* o bien *jugo de tomate*? Porque lo de "sustancias vegetales" y "cosas semejantes" se puede entender como uno quiera...


----------



## Rodal

Zumo de tomate en España:

https://www.vitalabo.es/biotta/classic-tomate

Debes tomar en cuenta que el zumo de tomate es mucho más espeso que un jugo puesto que es un concentrado de la fruta.


----------

